# [Résolu][bash-completion] Comment activer le bash completion

## zerros

Bonjour,

je cherche comment activer bash-completion sur gentoo. Sur debian, c'était assez simple :

. /etc/bash_completion

Sur gentoo, j'ai installé le package, mais je ne sais pas comment l'activer.

Pouvez-vous m'aiguiller svp ?

----------

## guilc

De la même manière :

```
[[ -f /etc/profile.d/bash-completion.sh ]] && . /etc/profile.d/bash-completion.sh
```

----------

## _Seth_

Si tu as installé le package, la moitié du travail est fait. L'autre moitié consiste à l'activer avec eselect. Il n'y a plus besoin de modifier ~/.bashrc.

Pour la complétion avec eselect, il faut suivre les indications affichées à la fin de l'emerge:

 *app-shells/bash-completion wrote:*   

> Any user can enable the module completions without editing their
> 
> .bashrc by running:
> 
>     eselect bashcomp enable <module>
> ...

 

Pour résumer, en root, un petit coup de 

```
# eselect bashcomp list
```

pour voir les modules existant et tu actives les modules (pour tous les utilisateurs) avec 

```
# eselect bashcomp enable --global <module>
```

Pense à ajouter le use flag bash-completion dans ton make.conf pour activer le support de la complétion dès qu'un ebuild le propose.

----------

## guilc

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If you use non-login shells you still need to source
> 
> /etc/profile.d/bash-completion.sh in your ~/.bashrc.

 

Ce qui est le cas de.... 99% des terminaux dans un environnement X  :Wink: 

----------

## zerros

Merci pour les infos. J'avais déjà jouter le USE flag donc impec.

Par contre je ne pensais pas qu'il fallait ajouter chaque module auquel je voudrai de la completion.

Je pensais que c'était pas défaut, comme sur debian. Mais bon. je change d'OS, donc ça va avec  :Wink: 

Merci pour les infos. Comment puis-je ajouter de la completion à emerge ?

----------

## guilc

eselect bashcomp enable --global gentoo

----------

